# Canning peaches without peeling first



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

A friend of mine in NY state, who has been canning for decades, told me that she cans her peaches without peeling them first. She did this last summer and they came out great and she said you can't even tell the peels were there.

Since I have a bushel of peaches sitting here to can tomorrow, and since my mother was just taken by ambulance to the hospital this afternoon and my week is now looking kind of uncertain, I am thinking I might go ahead and attempt this shortcut.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have always peeled. I know tomatoes are nasty unless you liquefy them if you don't peel them. I would think peaches would be the same way.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

We did 1/2 bushel today. Canning without peeling them would certainly have been easier.. but it's not that bad if you dip them in hot water first. *Most* of the skins slide right off, just the stubborn few which you have to peel.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

People have mentioned putting tomatoes in the freezer and then the peels slip right off. Would this also work for peaches? Would sure beat keeping a pot of boiling water on the stove for an hour.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

b/c I save the peels & pits for jelly.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I wish we knew why it says to peel. Does the peel change the pH? Since I leave them on when I'm making pie and cobblers from fresh peaches I wouldn't mind leaving them on when canning.


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Since I leave them on when I'm making pie and cobblers from fresh peaches I wouldn't mind leaving them on when canning.


Can you see them? Taste them in the pies? I never thought to leave them on but this totally intriques me -- would save a lot of work.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I just made the salted butterscotch peach jam, I did not peel them, no problem there, HOWEVER..I think if I were canning them in halves or whole, it would look/taste better if they were peeled, Just my two cents. I honestly think it's a matter of personal preference and taste.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

do you all actually peal the peaches, or do you just use that as another way of meaning you blanch and slip the skin?

I've never actually pealed a peach with a pealer, but I do remove the skins before canning or freezing.


----------



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

Nope, the peels are not removed at all. She washes the peaches, slices 'em, puts 'em in jars, fills with boiling syrup and processes quarts for 35 minutes in a BWB. I was going to do a few jars like that yesterday but I chickened out. I may do a few quarts today before work.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

The National Center for Home Food Preservation site says you can do Nectarines without peeling . Why don't you check there ?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Vickie44 said:


> The National Center for Home Food Preservation site says you can do Nectarines without peeling . Why don't you check there ?


There, and everyplace else, says to slip the skins. But since we can leave them on nectarines why can't we for peaches? Is it they just haven't tested it? or is there a found reason? I looked everywhere I can think of, no one says why we need to remove the skins.


----------

